# I don't/can't trust amano shrimp anymore.



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm sure this will be hard to believe but I just witnessed an amano eating one of my recently berried cherry shrimp. Specifically her eggs. This really pisses me the hell off. I see no reason why my cherry shrimp would randomly die so it leads me to heavily think the amano killed the cherry just to feast on her eggs.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Amanos are ferocious scavengers and not hunter/killers. Berrying is a stressful time for shrimp mommas. They are more likely to fall preggo than are otherwise due to stress.

The reality is, scavengers and cannibals shouldnt be trusted as all are opportunistic.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would also be more inclined to focus your efforts on feeding the Amanos. I kept them together for a long time and never noticed anything like that, but they got an algae wafer almost every night at the time.


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

i feed every 2 - 3 days.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Its most likely the cherry died and then her eggs eaten. All my shrimp eat the berried carcass' eggs first. I would suspect it most likely died from something else but there's always a possibility


----------



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

I also agree with the previous posters. Amanos do NOT kill other creatures. I have kept amanos for a few years now with multiple other shrimp and fish and have never seen them eating anything that was alive. I even had a serpae tetra dying from an unknown illness, they did not touch him until his gills completely stopped. 

Amanos are pretty peaceful guys. I keep mine with cherry shrimp and my cherries breed like crazy in there with 6 amanos.

Chances are your cherry mom kicked the bucket from something else.


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

I have seen my Amanos killing a stress fish, shrimp or anything that's is not right. I don't acclimate my fish or shrimps in the tank of my Amanos. One time I bought a few (6) runny nose tetra. In less than 2 hours I noticed 2 missing... Them I started looking for them when I saw a amano pulling another runny nose down the bottom of my tank.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

alexopolus said:


> I have seen my Amanos killing a stress fish, shrimp or anything that's is not right. I don't acclimate my fish or shrimps in the tank of my Amanos. One time I bought a few (6) runny nose tetra. In less than 2 hours I noticed 2 missing... Them I started looking for them when I saw a amano pulling another runny nose down the bottom of my tank.


Maybe your problem is that you didn't acclimate and they died from shock and the Amanos ate them once they were down. Amanos are aggressive with food but I have them in all my tanks and all they do is drag the food around but never attack other shrimp or fish.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

alexopolus said:


> I have seen my Amanos killing a stress fish, shrimp or anything that's is not right. I don't acclimate my fish or shrimps in the tank of my Amanos. One time I bought a few (6) runny nose tetra. In less than 2 hours I noticed 2 missing... Them I started looking for them when I saw a amano pulling another runny nose down the bottom of my tank.


Wow! I guess any species has thugs!


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Feeding amanos every 2-3 days would be asking for violence. I feed mine everyday, and they are still little sneak thieves. Might want to reduce the amount but feed more often. Never seen them take any living creature down though they do like to mess with my snails by pinching at them once and a while.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

alexopolus said:


> I have seen my Amanos killing a stress fish, shrimp or anything that's is not right. *I don't acclimate my fish or shrimps* in the tank of my Amanos. One time I bought a few (6) runny nose tetra. In less than 2 hours I noticed 2 missing... Them I started looking for them when I saw a amano pulling another runny nose down the bottom of my tank.


That sort of says it all.

Do you float the bag on top and then release into the tank?

Did you expect a different outcome from scavenger cannibals with a perpetual appetite?

When i dont feed my tank for two days, they go after the algae, at least they did before my SAE took over the task.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

I have too many creatures competing for algae. It's just not there to eat. If I don't feed the tank there is no food. They clear the debris from plant death as it dies back. The tank is overstocked right now while I am fixing the other one.


----------

